# 2 hellbent predators



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

triggers and groupers are the sweetest 
what are u feeding them


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

beautiful fish.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks!

they both eat krill, shrimp, squid and fish filets
the trigger gets a treat once a month and gets urchins and clams.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that grouper looks amazing


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great looking fish!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Triggerfish are probably my favorite marine fish, they're just incredible. Great fish man


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

great fish man. sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome tank bro!







What else is in the tank with them?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That grouper is just awesome







Btw: How big can they get?

The triggerfish looks great also, but that grouper........


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

You lucky son of a bitch. Those are both magnificent fish. Keep em healthy.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks ya'll









abf, the grouper will only get around 12" and the trigger 24".


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

love the niger trigger favorite saltwater fish no doubt lovely lucky bastard im jealous


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks, beans


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

What type of grouper is that, it looks awesome?









Also, what size tank?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks









miniatus grouper
125g


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Anything else in the tank with them?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

both very very vibrant fish! Great colors and nice mass!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Anything else in the tank with them?
> [snapback]884332[/snapback]​


i'll never be able to have another fish unless I remove the queen. I just had to pass up on a 4'6" green moray.











Filo said:


> both very very vibrant fish! Great colors and nice mass!
> [snapback]884435[/snapback]​


thanks!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh baby, that is one sweet miniatus grouper. Too bad you couldn't add a bumblebee grouper(Epinephelus lanceolatus ) to the mix.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

man you need to post up a feeding video i'd love to see that grouper eat. beautiful fish man. me like.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks!



Methuzela said:


> man you need to post up a feeding video i'd love to see that grouper eat. beautiful fish man. me like.
> [snapback]885575[/snapback]​


the grouper is a stalker and just crushes krill topwater so all you might see is a red flash and a big splash :laugh:


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! Those are amazing fish. They look big. What size are they?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Novato said:


> Wow! Those are amazing fish. They look big. What size are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks








the queen is around 14" and the grouper around 8"-10"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Stunning fish, bad ass colors and aggression!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bad ass fish man!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Saltwater predators are the best looking fish







what other saltwater monsters do you have Hareball???


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

elduro said:


> Saltwater predators are the best looking fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats it, only other marine systems going are a 29 reef and 2.2 reef

the queen trigger is the only fish I would ever want, if it was any more crazy it would just jump out of the tank and bite my face off :laugh:


----------

